
A team reborn after the fiery departure of its misanthropic guru - ColinWright
https://medium.com/@peachpie/life-after-rick-our-team-reborn-after-the-fiery-departure-of-our-misanthropic-guru-b1fbaf3b8621
======
DyslexicAtheist
was gonna say this needs a 2017 tag but after reading it this actually belongs
on 8chan. The author has a whole blog dedicated to ostracizing this guy. Lot
of one-sided drivel and hate there. Would be interesting to hear the other
guy's opinion not just the view of somebody with an axe to grind. Hope the
author gets sued for defamation.

Author calls himself _Senior Manager, Site Reliability Engineering at Procore
Technologies_ according to his LinkedIn. I wouldn't want to work in a company
where a senior manager is unable to let go of disagreements with his
underlings and goes on to publicly crucify those he disagreed with. What an
arse-hat.

~~~
ColinWright
It's interesting that you say that. I have war-stories that are so similar to
this as to come close to giving me PTSD. If you've never been in a situation
where you have the "one hero who's smarter than everyone else" then perhaps
you can't empathise with this.

But I can.

My purpose in sharing this was to help people recognise situations like this
early, and thereby possibly to avoid it going the way this one did.

Ignore it if you will.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I have been in toxic places like this but I also wonder if being sucked into a
dynamic so deeply that one would go out to ostracise another person on a
several month long campaign is well spent energy and healthy for the person
doing it. Maybe that person really was so horrid that they deserve it idk but
it says as much about the accuser as it does about the alleged culprit. Most
work place dynamic I have seen there was always one person that stuck out in a
negative way, and the places where this wasn't as much an issue was when all
the others (who were normal) were able to see the BS and not give that person
a platform to begin with. Maybe this should have been spotted earlier and
management should have responded quicker rather than letting things become
this toxic, but since the author seemed part of the management the whole thing
just seems off. Hard to say as an outsider what the situation there was other
than something doesn't gel.

